# Zone Alarm 6.0.667 Security suite conflicting with Text to Speech



## Dooga (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm not sure what's happening, but before I installed Zone Lab's product, Zone Alarm Security Suite, everything was going fine... after I installed Zone Alarm Secuirty Suite, it seems that it is conflicting with TTS (Text to Speech). When I click on "Options" in the language bar, and click on the tag Text to Speech, the program just hangs and becomes non responsive, and it will just say that "rundll32.exe" is not responding etc. Now I am SURE it's either Zone Alarm or Windows Firewall, because after I UNINSTALLED the Zone Alarm, everything started to work again. I even tried to "Shut Down Zone Alarm" but even doing that won't fix the problem. I tried to remove Zone Alarm from the startup section, but even if Zone Alarm doesn't load when windows start, the TTS functions will STILL not work. The only way is to uninstall the software as far as I know. Yet, I'm just a n00b, and I don't even understand how ports, services and whatever works. 

Ok, I've got to specify this: I know that TTS requires "ctfmon.exe" or "CTF Loader". Unfortunetly, Zone Alarm is weird, and disables this process... I've set Zone Alarm to allow the process, let it do anything it wants, and all that jazz, but noo.... TTS still doesn't work! Like I said, even if I disable Windows Firewall, Zone Alarm, blah all that, TTS still won't work unless I uninstall Zone Alarm Security suite...

Some programs that I told Zone Alarm to allow: SAPI5.exe, RUNDLL32.exe, CTFMON.exe

Funny how TTS used to work with version 5 of Zone Alarm software... (Zone Alarm introduced "OS Firewall in 6, which I disabled anyways)

Please help me! I'm pretty confortable with using computers, so you don't really have to make it easier to understand by simplifying vocabulary. Thanks a lot!


----------

